# added a heater/pump to my work sink



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my sink now has HOT water


----------



## bfd_ast (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks good. Do you have any other pics I'm wanting to build one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

bfd_ast said:


> Looks good. Do you have any other pics I'm wanting to build one.


icerock drywall facebook...there is a clip on it


----------



## bfd_ast (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks will check it out


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

bfd_ast said:


> Thanks will check it out


the pump timer and heater


----------



## jonathancaplan (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks great, but try to keep kids away from this as it can be very dangerous. Nice work there.


_________________
Werner pump jacks


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jonathancaplan said:


> Looks great, but try to keep kids away from this as it can be very dangerous. Nice work there.
> 
> 
> _________________
> Werner pump jacks


its not a toy..its for work:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the other day I had my heater on for 3 hrs and the temp went to 210....wow that was hot. I had to fill one 5 gallon bucket of water and dump it and then add two 5 gallon buckets of snow in my sink to bring temp back down to 100


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> the other day I had my heater on for 3 hrs and the temp went to 210....wow that was hot. I had to fill one 5 gallon bucket of water and dump it and then add two 5 gallon buckets of snow in my sink to bring temp back down to 100


 
HaHa - always improvising eh icerock?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

jonathancaplan said:


> Looks great, but try to keep kids away from this as it can be very dangerous. Nice work there.
> 
> 
> _________________
> Werner pump jacks


its not dangerous at all the power is wireless


----------

